# Red Check & Silvers



## red check 200 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi,
I have some 2011 late hatch youngsters for sale pm me if you are interested. I will send you some pics of what I have. These birds are bred form proven racers jannsen sion scholfied blood lines. Don't bother me if you just want to see pics, don't have time for bull sh###. You won't be be disappointed with these birds. I am asking 10.00 per bird, shipped three at a time . ( 60.00 box and shipping ) Thanks Red Check 200


----------



## shay_v (Jan 16, 2006)

good luck on the sale......


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Anymore info at all?


----------



## red check 200 (Jul 3, 2011)

*The Breeders*

The breeders were given to me as a gift from a lady after her husband passed. He did very well in his club. I didn't have the nerve to ask for the papers,as they were a gift. What other info would you like??


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I understand that. I have a lot of breeders that were gifts from people I trust have good birds. Do any of these 2011 birds have siblings that have raced? How'd they do?


----------



## red check 200 (Jul 3, 2011)

No I do not race . I just raise pigeons for my own enjoyment. So I have too many now and would like to have someone else enjoy them also. They are excellent birds at a excellent price , you couldn't go wrong trying them..


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Good Luck

may you share some photos about your birds


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

Could I get some pics?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I know a ton of people are going to want to see pictures (including myself), so if you want, I can post them here for you. That way you won't get multiple emails asking for pictures, as everyone can just look at them here. You can email them to me at [email protected]


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

post the picture lol


----------



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

How many are for sale? Why only ship 3 at a time?

I'd like to see pics too, not just bull tonky.

Would you buy a car site unseen? A picture tells general health, build, banding, and the colors. If I can't buy a pedigree, might as well see the colors.


----------



## High Flier (Jan 19, 2011)

It's a scam, I heard of some like this before.


----------



## 4nursebee (May 27, 2009)

I got this PM today...


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well that is sad. I already offered to post the pictures for everyone so they wouldn't have to ask. Because I know I wouldn't even consider buying a bird I can't see.


----------



## red check 200 (Jul 3, 2011)

*Reading Threads And Understanding Them********

If you would have read my post it said to contact via PM for pics and other info.I have already had three happy buyers that knew how to contact me. Thanks so much for making me look like a bad guy!!!!


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

It takes ten mins to send her a message with a few pics of the "birds" u have for sale ..


----------



## pluviru (Jul 14, 2011)

red check 200 said:


> If you would have read my post it said to contact via PM for pics and other info.I have already had three happy buyers that knew how to contact me. Thanks so much for making me look like a bad guy!!!!


A very serios seller!! Well Done and if you want to sell them all here keep on going this way!! haha even if it was the best pigeon i've could see in my whole life, i wouldn't buy it from you,, for sure!


----------



## Nomad_Lofts (Apr 12, 2011)

This guy is ok he sent me the birds I paid for


----------



## red check 200 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks again glad you like the birds.


----------

